
Another NSA Leaker Identified and Charged - hsnewman
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2019/05/another_nsa_lea.html
======
maxheadroom
> _According to the indictment, in August 2014, Mr. Hale’s cellphone contact
> list included information for the reporter..._

That sounds like they used his Google Account/iCloud account to find back-ups
and that was how they found that information. Otherwise, that's oddly specific
for having been almost five years ago, now.

------
turk73
Jeez. Get a phone or other comms that can't be traced directly back to you.
Destroy hard disks and thumb drives completely--invest in a blowtorch. Stay
off the Internet and especially no cloud services--they are hoovering up
everything. You want to play in that world and stay alive you have to be 10
steps ahead of them.

